# Networking >  ipv6

## rameeshmeshad

in ip v6 there are some types of addresses like

1)link local 
2)site local
3)globall 

i heard that link local addresses are giving to links that means to a serial (b/w routers).....and only one address for both sides
what is these all and where are we goin to provide these addrsees ... i mean in a host or in any other 
and..how can we subnet these?......what is the CIDR value meant in ipv6

hey any body of u pls help me in this trap ?

----------


## netsolver

Correct me if i am wrong ...Let us wait till we get a clear picture on changing from ipv4 to ipv6

----------

